# Online tourist visa 600 for Indians



## dkmk (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,

Has anybody from India applied for tourist visitor visa online via Immi Account? I have applied a few days back and was wondering about the processing times.

Thanks,
dkmk


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I used it for my mother-in-law a few months back (pretty much the next day after it became available). It took just under 1 month to get her visa. 

Rough timelines:
4th July: Applied
6th July: Request for more info. (complete medicals)
~13th July: Completed Medicals
4th Aug: Grant

Note that it did take the medical centre about 10 days to upload her results so that would have added to the delay.


----------



## dkmk (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks Rahul!

I also applied for my in-laws. We did the medicals prior to filing the application. From your timelines it seems that I will likely hear back from DIBP by end of next week.

By the way, what was the duration of stay granted to your mother-in-law? 

This would be the first visit for my in-laws and I have applied for 6 months stay. I have shown sufficient funds, but I have come across couple of threads which mention that it is not possible to get 6 months stay for the first time visits. Do you know anything about this?

Thanks,
dkmk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

It would be 3 years with 8558 condition (Max 12 months stay in a 18 month period).


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Applied through VFS, my friends got vistor visa in 1 day for 3 years. They have indian passport and applied from Singapore.


----------



## dkmk (Oct 9, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> It would be 3 years with 8558 condition (Max 12 months stay in a 18 month period).


That would be ideal in my case :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## dkmk (Oct 9, 2016)

Roadzilla said:


> Applied through VFS, my friends got vistor visa in 1 day for 3 years. They have indian passport and applied from Singapore.


Wow that is fast indeed !! 

But applications made from India seem to have a ~1 month processing time on average. There was an article about this in times of india few months back. It is due to the large number of applications received from India. Hopefully the online application facility will bring down the processing times.


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

dkmk said:


> Wow that is fast indeed !!
> 
> But applications made from India seem to have a ~1 month processing time on average. There was an article about this in times of india few months back. It is due to the large number of applications received from India. Hopefully the online application facility will bring down the processing times.


My friend's inlaws got it in a week from India. Applied through VFS


----------



## dkmk (Oct 9, 2016)

Got the tourist visa for my in-laws. It took about 4-weeks. It has a validity of 3 years with condition 8558 (max 12 months in 18 months period).


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,
need help. I and my wife and my daughter are Australian permanent resident. But we all are in India as of now. Now, we would be travelling to Sydney soon. But, i want to take my parents as well.
Kindly help me with below queries
1. what visitor visa under 600 i should apply for tourist or family sponsored ?
2. PCC and medical are needed. 

Please help me out with necessary details. 
waiting for your response.
Thanks
Suprabhat


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Also, do we need to show funds details ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

super.mad said:


> Hi Guys,
> need help. I and my wife and my daughter are Australian permanent resident. But we all are in India as of now. Now, we would be travelling to Sydney soon. But, i want to take my parents as well.
> Kindly help me with below queries
> 1. what visitor visa under 600 i should apply for tourist or family sponsored ?
> ...


How long have you been a PR Holder ?

What period and validity visa are you looking for your parents ?

Cheers


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> How long have you been a PR Holder ?
> 
> What period and validity visa are you looking for your parents ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
I got PR recently i.e on 11th dec,2017. As of now im looking for just 3 to 6 months of visa.


----------



## Jisa (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Me and my husband are PR holders since 2014. 

I would like to bring our parents from India during the birth of our child due in August this year. Can I apply for their visas (Visitor Visa Subclass 600 ) from Australia ? If yes, can I use my immi account to launch the application for my parents?

Also I had a look at the list of documents required for the visa processing.

Could someone please let me know how much balance should our parents show in their Bank accounts? I can show sufficient funds from my end. Do we still need to show enough funds from my parents account as well?

And what can we provide as an evidence of immediate family members in your home country ? My Brother and family live in India. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jisa (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello Guys,

Please respond if you have recently applied for Visitor visa SC600. Your help will be much appreciated.

I have another question. Should we make 2 separate applications for Father & Mother or one application will do? If yes ,should we show funds for both of them in separate bank accounts? Please help.

Thanks.


----------

